# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  How about this runway

## Peter NJ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iJCskyLBus

----------


## amyb

Rough on tires.

----------


## JEK

Looks like the Africa bush!

----------


## stbartshopper

Yes reminds of of our landings in Botswana, Tanzania, and Kenya.

----------


## rivertrash

Reminds me of the landing strip on Little Cayman.

----------


## Peter NJ

What happened to the box to click on for videos it is gone on my end

----------


## JEK

Not in every forum.

----------


## Peter NJ

:thumb up:  Thanks

----------

